# Mallard European Mount



## tkemo615 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry guys I took the pic with my cell phone.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Why? Actually I take that back. If you could get some little antlers off of like a toy deer or something and glue them on! HA I think that would be sweet


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## tkemo615 (Jan 19, 2012)

I did this for a client. I kinda laughed when he asked me to do it, but I think it turned out ok.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I mounted a few tundras and had my skull guy do them. They turned out pretty nice. Are you going to paint the bill?


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I really like euro mounts. Now, having said that, I am not a big fan of a duck euro. It came out real nice though


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Bird skull mounts are cool. You should do a turkey skull.....talk about evil looking.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have done a couple of crows and they look cool. The duck however makes me sad. Reminds me of poor Daffy after an exposion in a Loony Tunes episode.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome way to go


----------

